# Can an alternative Foxsportnet channel show HD?



## slik06 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Utah Jazz are claiming that the Jazz/Warriors game tonight is in HD on Fox Sports Net. It is listed on channel 419 which is the Bay Area Fox channel. 
Is this possible to pickup the HD off a SD channel? I know I can when it's over an off air antenna but not on Satellite or cable.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------

